# Why didn't other species evolve intelectually like we did?



## meechz 024 (Jan 21, 2013)

Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?

Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 21, 2013)

there's a theory that man followed the coast in his movements, where shellfish was easily obtained in great quantity, full of omega 3's for great brain development.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 21, 2013)

Its basically just another survival trait. Just like how cheetahs run fast or chameleons have long tongues and specialized eyes. We just were the ones with opposable thumbs that were able to manipulate our environment to survive. We started eating differently as a species and we received nutrients in our diet that were beneficial to brain growth and thats basically how I understood it. Its just one of those we weren't the strongest, fastest or biggest thing out there so we found a way to skip traditional survival of the fittest laws. Congregating and building some form of shelter and the ball gets rolling to where we are today lol.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?
> 
> Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


Apes did not mutate into humans. There is a common ancestor. However, some will tell you that God created humans and evolution is a myth.

And that's just it. There is no answer to this. There are many theories and beliefs. I recommend reading _The Third Chimpanzee_ by Jared Diamond. In fact, I recommend reading many of his books, although that is the one most relevant here.


----------



## mike.hotel (Jan 21, 2013)

I actually have the answer, but I am going to save it for my book and make trillions..........[insert diabolical laughter]


----------



## tibberous (Jan 21, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?


Really just depends on your criteria for making a "big leap". Humans aren't that great from a survival standpoint - we aren't super abundant, hard to kill, ect. It's easy to be impressed by humans as humans, but if a major event happened (nuke, meteor, ect), we probably wouldn't fair much better than dinosaurs. Hell, 1500 years ago we were dieing to FLEAS, and our biggest predator now is the MOSQUITO -- thats pretty fucking lame.

A lot of what we do is also heavily dependent on fossil fuels - stuff like electricity and space travel and mining and machines probably wouldn't be around unless we had a few million years worth of shit to burn.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 21, 2013)

human population has only declined once in our time due, to climate, its said to drop again around 2050 but who knows.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2013)

Humans not abundant? Gotta disagree...humans would survive just fine if we had no fossil fuels.


----------



## tibberous (Jan 21, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Humans not abundant? Gotta disagree


Well, theres 6 billion humans, but like 18 billion chickens, with insect numbers in the trillions and bacteria numbers beyond comprehension.

So yeah, humans aren't really abundant, unless you are comparing them to other large mammals.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 21, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?
> 
> Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


This is merely your misconception. Many animals have developed varying levels of intelligence. Carnivores are many times more intelligent than herbivorous mammals. Most mammals are more intelligent than non-mammals, birds probably being the exception. Primates, chimpanzees and other great apes are more intelligent than most every other mammal, except perhaps some cetaceans. Humans are just one type of primate. We have utilized our intelligence and combined it with the ability to manipulate our environment, making for technology and the ability to preserve thought in a permanent form, allowing for a type of evolution that outpaces the biological one. Without technology and technological evolution, you might not think we were so smart after all.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think he means why nothing has evolved quite like us...everything other than crocodile n turtle. Has evolved, just not like us.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 21, 2013)

When we figured out how to cook our food... i think that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## cannabiscultivation (Jan 21, 2013)

Try this one...
Like coach roachs adjust to the poison we put down to kill them, our brains compensate for the brain vacations we take with cannabis over generations...our brain computers get bigger and more powerful then is needed to just survive....we start "daydreaming" or have a pipe dream....and they're off...
add two million years, and...


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 21, 2013)

I honestly don't believe we evolved from apes, I am no Bible thumper but how can the ape still be so far behind?...I have no answers only questions n theories.


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Jan 21, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?
> 
> Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


and why are there still apes?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

Common ancestor. Apes evolved from that, and so did we. We did *not *evolve from apes.

Why didn't they do as well? Maybe it is all those lice they pick off each other. We lost a lot of our hair, and thus the lice - then we could invent the wheel instead of spending hours scratching ourselves.

Of course, we came full circle. We invented the TV, and some spend hours sitting in front of it, scratching themselves.


----------



## BelieveInJesus (Jan 21, 2013)

Humans are created to rule over the earth. God made us in His image to commune with Him. This is why we are intelligent with the ability to communicate.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

Surprised it took that long for a message from the other side.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I honestly don't believe we evolved from apes, I am no Bible thumper but how can the ape still be so far behind?...I have no answers only questions n theories.


It's evolution... or more accurately natural selection, there were many different kinds of monkey/ape/primate type mammals millions of years ago, just like today... depending on which animals survived, would dictate which traits that species would keep. Just so happens a certain species (as well as a few others) developed differently than the rest, they adapted to change much better and survived, passing on specific genes to their offspring which helped them adapt even more (some survived, but many didn't)... over millions of years, through natural selection, the species ability to change to the ever changing environment gave them an advantage to survival. As far as we feeble human animals can tell at least...

It's hard to think about things on such massive time scales when our species only live 100 years if we are lucky, and it hasn't been like this for long either, a mere ten thousand years ago a human animals life expectancy was 30-40 years of age... to think about things in hundreds of thousands, to tens of millions, to hundreds of millions, to billions... it's almost impossible to wrap our minds around the colossal time scales.

It is said, that out of the 4.6 billions years of this planets existence, according to genetic studies, primates diverged from other mammals about 85 million years ago in the late cretaceous period... and homoeructus within 250 thousand years... it seems as if we haven't been here very long on the galactic time scale. As far as we feeble human animals can tell that is, lol.

I don't understand what other animal species we could have evolved through natural selection from.


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 22, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?
> 
> Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


humans aren't from earth, we were created in a lab as a slave species to do manual labor way back then.. but thats what google says


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 22, 2013)

how do you know we are at the top of the chain? Maybe there is another specie we havent seen yet, that is more evolved than us.


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

tibberous said:


> Really just depends on your criteria for making a "big leap". Humans aren't that great from a survival standpoint - we aren't super abundant, hard to kill, ect. It's easy to be impressed by humans as humans, but if a major event happened (nuke, meteor, ect), we probably wouldn't fair much better than dinosaurs. Hell, 1500 years ago we were dieing to FLEAS, and our biggest predator now is the MOSQUITO -- thats pretty fucking lame.
> 
> A lot of what we do is also heavily dependent on fossil fuels - stuff like electricity and space travel and mining and machines probably wouldn't be around unless we had a few million years worth of shit to burn.


But Humans have the ability to protect themselves from the virus's and diseases that are here. We are becoming smarter in the since of gaining knowledge on what may or may not wipe out our species.. apes and what not.. cant

go back in time about 65 years and say we have not made a big leap.

humans survive and adapt to things rather quickly.

but then again we are smart about SOME things and well.. not so smart on others...

in the 1804 Nicolas Appert invented "canned foods" but it was not till about 50 years later they decided to invent a can opener. SO for 50 years people used knives-chisles guns.. etc..


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> there's a theory that man followed the coast in his movements, where shellfish was easily obtained in great quantity, full of omega 3's for great brain development.


Theory also pertains to the eating of more cooked meat (protein)


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

tibberous said:


> Well, theres 6 billion humans, but like 18 billion chickens, with insect numbers in the trillions and bacteria numbers beyond comprehension.
> 
> So yeah, humans aren't really abundant, unless you are comparing them to other large mammals.



which Humans are... so the comparison is equivalent to blades of grass or pieces of sand.


We are over abundant when we begin depleting our resources


----------



## tibberous (Jan 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> But Humans have the ability to protect themselves from the virus's and diseases that are here


Yeah, it's called an immune system - lots of stuff has one 

But yeah, I know what you meant. Our recent progress is basically all communal - ONE in 6 billion people invents the can opener, and yet I not only know what one is, I can get one for virtually no resources without ever having to build one. It might just be the humans were the first to hit the point where survival of the whole and survival of the fittest have come together.

Since evolution generally happens over millions of years, and we've basically taken over the planet in a few thousand, it kind of makes sense nothing has evolved to match us. Maybe in 500,000 years another species would have evolved like us, but since we evolved first, they probably never will.

And since we've really only been around a few thousand years, there is also the chance that super-intelligence is NOT a good design. Think about it, intelligence lets you do things like build nukes, create pollution, spike the co2 level of the planet, ect. Know why crocodiles have been around for a million+ years? Because they don't know how to build nuclear weapons! It's weird to think about, but having too good of attributes can actually hurt a species chance of survival.


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

^agreed the smart we get.. the more destruction we can cause.

"*But Humans have the ability to protect themselves from the virus's and diseases that are here" was meaning Humans have the ability to make antibiotics, antivirus* and the knowledge of what causes them... lotsa stuff does not have that..

tho I would love to see a few monkeys in a lab... hell just for comedic effect


----------



## tibberous (Jan 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> We are over abundant when we begin depleting our resources


There are still a LOT of resources - you just can't look at them in terms of our current technologies. If you told someone in the 1500's that 8 million people would live in a 20 mile area, they'd never believe it, they'd never believe that they would fit, or that they wouldn't starve.

When the planet is built 400 layers high and our uranium is gone and our space sails aren't large enough to power our algae farms and are super computers prove cold fusion is impossible... maybe then it'll be time to start passing out condoms


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 22, 2013)

420IAMthatIAM said:


> and why are there still apes?


kinda like dogs and wolves, ehh.


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

tibberous said:


> There are still a LOT of resources -



Not water
please explain how we come up with fresh water in places we dont currently have an "abundance" of? and then explain WHY we have not done it.
Desalinization too expensive currently.. Currently 61% of the US is considered in a drought


----------



## tibberous (Jan 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> Not water
> please explain how we come up with fresh water in places we dont currently have an "abundance" of? and then explain WHY we have not done it.
> Desalinization too expensive currently.. Currently 61% of the US is considered in a drought


"Too expensive" is completely relative to what you need the water for. What I'm thinking you mean is "too expensive to farm with and make a decent profit" or maybe "too expensive for Africans with no money to get people to ship to them"

But water the whole "running out of water" thing is a myth - if a water shortage was bad enough, food prices would spike, and people would move / clean / do whatever to get water. Keep in mind that, whoever controls a resource, is benefited by you believing it's scare - the output of damn near everything is metered to maximize profits.


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.google.com/search?q=aquafers #hl=en&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&q=aquifers+us+drying+out&oq=aquifers+us+drying+out&gs_l=serp.3..33i21.6026.8220.0.8384.11.11.0.0.0.2.883.3186.1j5j4-1j2j1.10.0.les;..0.0...1c.1.Qfzm2x1E5QA&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=3e58ffd4bb6095f6&biw=1280&bih=803

it's close.. were not there yeat I think it says somewhere out main source is at 27% been awhile since I read on it.. but it's no myth


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 22, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> kinda like dogs and wolves, ehh.


Lol, i like that one.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> kinda like dogs and wolves, ehh.






That analogy doesn't work, dog is a domesticated wolf...they ate not wearing clothes or driving vehicles


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought you lost protein when meat is cooked, not gained.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> That analogy doesn't work, dog is a domesticated wolf...they ate not wearing clothes or driving vehicles


Actually a domesticated wolf is still a wolf. Dogs have evolved into a distinct species. What the hell does wearing clothes, driving cars or ANY other technology have to do with biological evolution? Are you trying to claim that the first homonids were not actually evolved because they didn't have technology yet? 

Would you like to learn something about human evolution? I would be happy to explain some things to you but it seems you are more content in trying to poke holes in it, even though you have very little actual understanding.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, think about it we are essentially a product of two lower species before homosapien,we have the neanderthal and the cro-magnon.Two very much different species of homo erectus,practical polar opposites who started mating.You get all new traits in a cross breed such as ours,instead of either going more cro-magnon or more neanderthal we are a balance of both yet we have unprecedented capacity for creating and building that neither one ever possesed so intricately as ours has shown.Take into account that the capacity for making structures,tools and overall way of thinking had remained the same for thousands of years as either neanderthal or cro-magnon,they were in a virtual rut so to speak.When the cross breeding had been occuring for a time we slowly started becoming more in number as the new species arising in the land with this new set of capacity's waiting to unfold and flourish over time.Slowly but surely the cro magnons and neanderthals became fewer in number as a result of the line of genetics changing from this crossing and became for the most part extinct,at leaste it seems evident as such.Im not totaly sure but as far as I understand no other species on our planet evolved as a result of two more primitive species of its genetic makeup amalgumated in the way ours did,its been more so environmental adaptation with other animals right?I could be off base though.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 22, 2013)

man did not domesticate dogs.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

A dog is nearly identical to a wolf in looks,genetic makeup and behavior...apes are light years behind humans...that technology that you scoff at...humans invented ...while apes are still throwing feces at each other and living in trees...what's hard to understand?


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I thought you lost protein when meat is cooked, not gained.



meat will lose protein once cooked however I think the theory had to do with them being able to carry cooked meat for longer days as per raw which went rancid quicker...


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 22, 2013)

hence the shellfish and omega 3's. its impossible that man domesticated the wolf into the dog. its been proven corso, i'm not trying to be a dick. the shellfish is complete theory though.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 22, 2013)

It seems as if neither Corso, nor Brim, are interested in actually studying biology. Evolution/natural selection is the foundation of biology. 

I think it is good for you guys to doubt, i say doubt everything... but i would steer clear of making assumptions on mere thought rather than scientific inquiry and understanding. 

If either of you wish to further your understanding of such processes, it is detrimental that you familiarize yourself with the basics of biology, and increase your knowledge about how natural selection works. 

If you don't do that, you'll end up looking like a pompous fool.


Here are some sources if you are actually interested in learning rather than just sighting an opinion based off of hearsay and imagination------

http://melpor.hubpages.com/hub/Biology-is-Nothing-without-Evolution

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biology

http://www.sicb.org/careers/systematic.php3

(The domestication of dogs is the direct result of the human animal taking natural selection into it's own hands)


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have no idea if man domesticated the wolf or not, but as I said on page I have only questions n theories,...no Answers...but ape-man are very far apart....wolf-dog are damn near identical.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

I would suggest a book called the Neanderthal legacy by Stan Gooch.It would be insightful toward the threads subject matter IMO.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 22, 2013)

fair enough, to each his own...peace


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> A dog is nearly identical to a wolf in looks,genetic makeup and behavior...apes are light years behind humans...that technology that you scoff at...humans invented ...while apes are still throwing feces at each other and living in trees...what's hard to understand?













Yep, nearly identical... 

What's hard to understand is the logic you are using. You seem to be making a value judgment wrt to the type of survival mechanism that humans eventually evolved. You seem to imply that if the great apes didn't evolve the same way we did, there's something wrong. Is it a defect that some dinosaurs evolved intelligence while others didn't? Why don't cows have as much intelligence as lions? Is that a defect in their evolution? As I offered, I can help you try to understand evolutionary theory, but I'm not sure you're really interested.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I have no idea if man domesticated the wolf or not, but as I said on page I have only questions n theories,...no Answers...but ape-man are very far apart....wolf-dog are damn near identical.


You are also talking about millions of years between ape-human common ancestor and tens of thousands between dog-wolf. We EXPECT them to be farther apart.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2013)

To classify accurately, humans _are_ apes...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ape

*Apes* are Old World anthropoid mammals, more specifically a clade of tailless catarrhine primates, belonging to the biological superfamily *Hominoidea*. The apes are native to Africa and South-east Asia. Apes are the largest primates and the orangutan, an ape, is the largest living arboreal animal. Hominoids are traditionally forest dwellers, although chimpanzees may range into savanna, and the extinct australopithecines were likely also savanna inhabitants, inferred from their morphology. *Humans* inhabit almost every terrestrial habitat.
Hominoidea contains two families of living (extant) species:


Hylobatidae consists of four genera and sixteen species of gibbon, including the lar gibbon and the siamang. They are commonly referred to as lesser apes. 
*Hominidae consists of orangutans, gorillas, chimpanzees, bonobos and humans.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] Alternatively, the hominidae family are collectively described as the great apes.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP]*


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lot of similarities between that hot dog n the wolf....one was bred to navigate tunnels n have badgers chase them out the other was unaltered ...what is your point?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

You can post all the human ape science you like, and it could all be true ...or we could be an alien experament...nobody truly. Knows.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

We more than likely were not introduced by alien lifeforms.Odds are we evolved as did all other living organisms on the planet,we just happened to have evolved in the lowest probable manner in which we received our capacity's as a bi-product.I put my money on natural evolution.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Lot of similarities between that hot dog n the wolf....one was bred to navigate tunnels n have badgers chase them out the other was unaltered ...what is your point?


Derp-de-do. I guess they are not so similar as one was 'altered.' 

Chimps and humans are so far apart that even 18th century zoologists had a hard time classifying us as the most closely related species....oh wait, no they didn't. DNA came onto the scene in the middle of the 20th century and confirmed what biologists had already deduced hundreds of years earlier. Your reliance on human technology as a benchmark for what separates us biologically is a red-herring. Technology is not biology. It is your own anthropic biases that makes you think we are more different than we actually are.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

What strain is that in your avatar midget?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

No you stupid fuck, like I said three times...I never claimed to have any answers...all I know for a fact is that nobody really has all the answers.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2013)

Right. Then why bother to learn anything?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> What strain is that in your avatar midget?



It was some GD purp i grew a few yrs back.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, if you do your actual research, you'll find out that "humans" evolved mostly all independently.
Meaning, for a long long long ass time, many of the humans didn't have contact with other humans from other continents.

Which means, that the amount of races there are, is the proof that other "animals" evolved in much the same way.

It's just that a "humans" genetic make up (Through breeding, viruses, and certain nutrients that we consumed) allowed us to evolve our brains more than most. 

But like other's said, it's not as if no other species hasn't evolved intelligently. The cat, dog, apes, monkeys, elephants, dolphin, and many others have evolved NOTICEABLY more intelligent in just the last 100 years.

The main things that set us apart from other animals is:
- Our higher ability of cognitive thought and the Ability to communicate by written word and relay more information to future generations

When an ape will be able to teach it's young to read and write, then they will basically be on the same playing field as us mentally, however never fully genetically.

It all started with painting pictures on walls.

I do believe it's called Anthropology.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

How do you know cats n dogs n cows have become more intelligent? ....to answer the op question ...I don't know..and neither does anyone else...most have theories, but in 200 years those theories could easily change.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> How do you know cats n dogs n cows have become more intelligent? ....to answer the op question ...I don't know..and neither does anyone else...most have theories, but in 200 years those theories could easily change.


Does evolution not set well with your core belief system or something? What do you have against it? What is your alternative way of thinking if you wish to claim that humans did not evolve from natural selection?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have no problem with evolution, I believe it to be the soundest theory available ....but is a theory not a fact...I just don't claim to be a know it all, the op asked a good? N I don't have the answer...just spitballing. Ideas here.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> How do you know cats n dogs n cows have become more intelligent?.


Um simple observation...? So you think they are dumber than 100 yrs ago? Not what I've noticed...
So if you remove the impossible, whatever is left (However improbable) must be the truth... So since those animals have not gotten dumber, and they haven't exactly stayed the same, then My original statement must be true.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know, I am 34...wasn't around 100 years ago...how old are you?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 22, 2013)

The answer is

Opposable thumbs


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I have no problem with evolution, I believe it to be the soundest theory available ....but is a theory not a fact...I just don't claim to be a know it all, the op asked a good? N I don't have the answer...just spitballing. Ideas here.


It would be beneficial to you, i think, to be able to differentiate between a "theory" and a "scientific theory"


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I don't know, I am 34...wasn't around 100 years ago...how old are you?


Let's just say around the same. Some are more sensitive about their age than others. haha.
Regardless whether or not we were around, 100 years ago, it's still the truth.


ChesusRice said:


> The answer is - Opposable thumbs


Opposable thumbs are the reason we evolved the way we did? We aren't the only ones with thumbs. Even raccoons have thumbs.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 22, 2013)

The formal scientific definition of theory is quite different from the everyday meaning of the word. It refers to a comprehensive explanation of some aspect of nature that is supported by a vast body of evidence. Many scientific theories are so well established that no new evidence is likely to alter them substantially. For example, no new evidence will demonstrate that the Earth does not orbit around the sun (heliocentric theory), or that living things are not made of cells (cell theory), that matter is not composed of atoms, or that the surface of the Earth is not divided into solid plates that have moved over geological timescales (the theory of plate tectonics)...One of the most useful properties of scientific theories is that they can be used to make predictions about natural events or phenomena that have not yet been observed.[SUP]

[/SUP]A scientific theory is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, based on a body of facts that have been repeatedly confirmed through observation and experiment. Such fact-supported theories are not "guesses" but reliable accounts of the real world. *The theory of biological evolution is more than "just a theory." It is as factual an explanation of the universe as the atomic theory of matter or the germ theory of disease.* *Our understanding of gravity is still a work in progress. But the phenomenon of gravity, like evolution, is an accepted fact.*[SUP]
[/SUP]


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 22, 2013)

SnakeByte said:


> Let's just say around the same. Some are more sensitive about their age than others. haha.
> Regardless whether or not we were around, 100 years ago, it's still the truth.
> 
> Opposable thumbs are the reason we evolved the way we did? We aren't the only ones with thumbs. Even raccoons have thumbs.


Opposable thumbs allowed us to grab things
grabbing things led to accidental tool use
Use of tools led to bigger brains

Give the racoons a 50-60 million years unimpeded and they too might be driving cars.

Going to have to walk upright first though


----------



## richinweed (Jan 22, 2013)

this question implies that evolution has stopped....homosapians in our capacity have been here a very brief time indeed......


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 22, 2013)

richinweed said:


> this question implies that evolution has stopped....homosapians in our capacity have been here a very brief time indeed......


Definatly slowed considerably 
Since we actually now take our mutations and stop them from breeding


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

I would like to think that evolution has taken on a more subtle turn as far as homosapians are concerned.It still depends on our genetics,as we do not fully understand the entirety of our genetic code though scientific research gets ever closer,there still lies the strong chance we are evolving ever more on a neurological scale as oppose to physical IMO.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Opposable thumbs allowed us to grab things
> grabbing things led to accidental tool use
> Use of tools led to bigger brains
> 
> ...


http://www.npr.org/2011/12/23/143833929/myth-busting-the-truth-about-animals-and-tools


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 22, 2013)

We are still an evolving species. I have concrete scientific evidence.

P.T. Barnum said there is a sucker born every minute

150 years later and that is down to 39.75 seconds


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;NhmZBMuZ6vE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhmZBMuZ6vE&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> No you stupid fuck, like I said three times...I never claimed to have any answers...all I know for a fact is that nobody really has all the answers.


Why so hostile? Where did anyone claim you had some answer, what I'm trying to help you understand is that you aren't asking the right questions. Are you so really so clueless as to see how other apes, like chimps are actually very intelligent. Their brain formation is very similar to ours, we have a new feature called the prefrontal cortex that can be seen developing in the brain casts of fossilized early hominids. The amount of evidence that we have that chimpanzees are our first cousins is quite large and spans multiple scientific disciplines from behavior research, neurobiology and neuroanatomy, to genetic studies. Since evolution shows us that every living thing on this planet is related, you would have to have some extremely compelling evidence to make the case that we don't have the answers in this particular instance. We certainly have a lot of gaps to fill, but you seem to be implying that this foundation of biology could somehow be overturned.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 22, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> . Many animals have developed varying levels of intelligence. Carnivores are many times more intelligent than herbivorous mammals. Most mammals are more intelligent than non-mammals,* birds probably being the exception*.





cheechako said:


> [video=youtube;NhmZBMuZ6vE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhmZBMuZ6vE&amp;NR=1[/video]


Nice vid man!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> This is merely your misconception. Many animals have developed varying levels of intelligence. Carnivores are many times more intelligent than herbivorous mammals. Most mammals are more intelligent than non-mammals, birds probably being the exception. Primates, chimpanzees and other great apes are more intelligent than most every other mammal, except perhaps some cetaceans. Humans are just one type of primate. We have utilized our intelligence and combined it with the ability to manipulate our environment, making for technology and the ability to preserve thought in a permanent form, allowing for a type of evolution that outpaces the biological one. Without technology and technological evolution, you might not think we were so smart after all.


Slightly dissenting opinion. The hallmark of sapience isn't technology, even though many modern humans think just that. Imo the real mark of sapience is telling stories. That is the cornerstone of all our culture, technology and sense of species identity. cn


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 25, 2013)

Not hostile at all, I am the first one to admit I have limited knowledge on this subject ...are apes really more intelligent than a dolphin? Or a killer whale


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 26, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Not hostile at all, I am the first one to admit I have limited knowledge on this subject ...are apes really more intelligent than a dolphin? Or a killer whale


That's tough. You're asking to compare intelligence in two species when there are different traits that are all linked to intelligence and some species do better on different cognitive tests. Cetaceans like dolphins and orcas can be very high in certain areas. Humpbacks and other species have songs that are a very complex language, orders of magnitudes higher and layered than we could have suspected. There is actual syntax, there's no doubt they are communicating complex information across vast distances as sound travels faster and farther in water than air. Chimps communicate mostly non-verbally, can learn rudimentary sign language but don't have anything like that naturally. Self awareness, the mirror test is passed by all great apes but also dolphins and orcas, but not many other species. So again, they are somewhat comparable. However there might be some inherent flaws in that test. 

There is some inherent bias that we automatically have that disfavors cetaceans because of their environment. It is so unlike ours and they don't have the ability to manipulate it and have and rely on different senses, so they could be almost as intelligent as we are but that would be hard to prove, unless we can crack their language code.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 27, 2013)

I found this pretty interesting. This guy Paul Stamets is a pretty smart guy



[video=youtube;KQKHXjPPYIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQKHXjPPYIk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

Apparently humans are closer related to fungi than any other species.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 28, 2013)

Evolution/natural selection = human animal. AWESOME!


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 28, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> We are still an evolving species. I have concrete scientific evidence.
> 
> P.T. Barnum said there is a sucker born every minute
> 
> 150 years later and that is down to 39.75 seconds


LOL I want to see your math!


----------



## Saltrock (Jan 28, 2013)

Crows can put nuts on the road for a car to break open, also octopus are very intelligent and have the ability to mimic on many levels. I am not sure if animals through time will be able to become as intelligent as humans. My feelings tell me that some could through time. One thing I think we can agree on, is that animals will keep adapting new habits to further there species. As for the OP, I am not sure when or why our species advanced on the scale we have and others didn't. I have a hard time believing that just protein and omega 3's was the key, when other species were eating the same things. Something went right. Do you you think we came from the water and separated from our marine relatives? or did our existence form in a puddle with a few cells?

Peace
Salt


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 29, 2013)

To answer the OP's question,

Because Darwin was an idiot.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 29, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> To answer the OP's question,
> 
> Because Darwin was an idiot.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's because you never took nor understood any biology class you have ever taken... you fuck blues clues guy.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 30, 2013)

^HAHAHAHAHA!!! Omfg that is so funny, i was so hammered last night i don't even remember typing that! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 30, 2013)

This is our planet now.. We won the race and humans will not allow another species to evolve to our status. Mammals could not rule until dinasours were killed off because we were out matched. Humans killed off cavemen because they were a threat. If man died tomorrow a new species would evolve over time to rule. Would they turn into humans? Probably not.. Maybe something else. We are humans because of the factors in nature that caused our ancestors to evolve. Like Lucy (Australopithecus afarensis) evolved to walk on two legs over time because her landscape changed from a forest to a plain and it was easier to see over the tall grass for predators on two legs. Its all about mother nature


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 30, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> This is our planet now.. We won the race and humans will not allow another species to evolve to our status. Mammals could not rule until dinasours were killed off because we were out matched. Humans killed off cavemen because they were a threat. If man died tomorrow a new species would evolve over time to rule. Would they turn into humans? Probably not.. Maybe something else. We are humans because of the factors in nature that caused our ancestors to evolve. Like Lucy (Australopithecus afarensis) evolved to walk on two legs over time because her landscape changed from a forest to a plain and it was easier to see over the tall grass for predators on two legs. Its all about mother nature


----------



## desert dude (Jan 31, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?
> 
> Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


One hypothesis is that only one intellectual beast will survive in an ecosystem. That's why Neanderthals went extinct, so the thinking goes.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 31, 2013)

Humans, killed, cavemen?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 31, 2013)

More intelligent cavemen killed less intelligent cavemen, resulting in a generation of slightly smarter cavemen... for 100's of thousands of years... eventually creating the homo sapien.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 31, 2013)

I think it was more like: 
The stronger, more greedy, and homicidally driven cavemen that killed the other, weaker and apathetic cavemen...
Not necessarily about "intelligence"...

Oldest cave painting is around 40, 000 years old. A slight bit shorter than 100's of thousands...

Humans killed - humans (As it always has been and always will be)
They were all, human...

That last fact being the real point of all this.
Carry on.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, i agree in a sense, but i think intelligence had a lot to do with it. Gaining the insight to create weapons, and to create fire.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeeah... OR it was the "weaker" but naturally curious one that created the fire - then the bigger one clubbed him to death and took it cause he didn't understand how himself... lolol


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

There are so many theories waiting to be proven or debunked.. That's why you gotta love science Always the search for truth.


----------



## drolove (Jan 31, 2013)

its cause we kill off everything before it has a chance to evolve.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 31, 2013)

It's all about the brain. Physically speaking we are nothing compared to our ancestors. They would have beaten the shit out of our strongest men hand to hand. Even a woman back then could destroy most of today's men. Like someone just said we made better weapons so we win


----------



## DeeTee (Jan 31, 2013)

gioua said:


> meat will lose protein once cooked however I think the theory had to do with them being able to carry cooked meat for longer days as per raw which went rancid quicker...


I believe that cooking meat made it more possible for our bodies to absorb protein, am I right?, I myself just can't accept the theory that we evolved from apes.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 31, 2013)

DeeTee said:


> I believe that cooking meat made it more possible for our bodies to absorb protein, am I right?, I myself just can't accept the theory that we evolved from apes.


Yep, cooking food makes digestion easier, not just protein. Less energy needed to digest, no more need for huge teeth and strong jaws. More energy available for other things including a bigger brain. Jaw muscles no longer needed to be attached high up on skull, allows for skull to increase in size to support bigger brain.

Curious, what do you think our ancestors were? Did you know we are still taxonomically considered apes? How do you explain the high degree of relatedness between us and chimpanzees, less relatedness between us and orangutans, etc? Do you think apes evolved from earlier forms of mammals?


----------



## DeeTee (Jan 31, 2013)

My problem is I believe in evolution, I can see it but when it comes to humans I'm afraid I'm one who believes in a higher up and that he created us out of nothing, I know, I know, here we go again, the God thing, but to say that we're just a product of evolution and that's all, we are a special species my theory is that if we think there is a God, there must be, otherwise we wouldn't wonder if there was, not sure if that makes sense, but that all I can hold on to.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 1, 2013)

DeeTee said:


> My problem is I believe in evolution, I can see it but when it comes to humans I'm afraid I'm one who believes in a higher up and that he created us out of nothing, I know, I know, here we go again, the God thing, but to say that we're just a product of evolution and that's all, we are a special species my theory is that if we think there is a God, there must be, otherwise we wouldn't wonder if there was, not sure if that makes sense, but that all I can hold on to.


Why do you think he made us so similar to apes and mammals? Why not make us so different and unrelated to other species of animals? Why use the template of primates and merely make minor adjustments, but ones so ridiculously stupid like breathing, eating and drinking from the same hole so that hundreds die every year just from choking to death? A good designer would use the template of another mammal, the dolphin that breathes out of one hole and eats and drinks from a totally separate one. Why put the image gathering portion of our eye, the retina, behind the wiring making for a blind spot and the need to constantly move our eyes? Why not design us with octopus eyes which are like our cameras, the CCD is in front of the wiring? I can go on, but I think you see my point. If we really are different, the result of a god that could pretty much do anything, he could have done much better than merely modifying an ape-like creature. He could have started from scratch and made us better than anything that currently exists. 

Wondering about whether there is a god or superior being that made us seems to be quite natural and could be considered common sense. Only in the last few hundred years of our existence did we have the knowledge and understanding that allows us to see beyond 'common sense.' Many of the things we find out in science goes against our common sense of how we think things should/could work. Why should this be any different?


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

Ive always wondered how people can believe in evolution but not for humans.. Do you think god created the many different homo species 1 by 1 or do you believe there was a first that god created even more ape like and they evolved to humans? As an atheist Im even ok with people saying that some god started the Big Bang and just let things play out but most of those people dont believe in a traditional type of god that judges or talks to everyone in their head.. The reason I ask is because people that believe in creationism USUALLY have never really thought about it deeply. They just go with the flow. Religion started from mind altering drugs and natural phenomena like earthquakes that couldn't be explained without science. Ground shakes and destroys things=must be something controlling that. Add mind altering drugs into the mix and you've got religion. Google "Sacred Poisons, Divine Rapture".. Talks about the influence of drugs on religion. Very interesting.


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 1, 2013)

DeeTee said:


> My problem is I believe in evolution, I can see it but when it comes to humans I'm afraid I'm one who believes in a higher up and that he created us out of nothing, I know, I know, here we go again, the God thing, but to say that we're just a product of evolution and that's all, we are a special species my theory *is that if we think there is a God, there must be*, otherwise we wouldn't wonder if there was, not sure if that makes sense, but that all I can hold on to.


In order to believe in creation, you don't have to believe in a single god. You can piece together what your instinct "feels" in a different way. You could choose to perceive it like a battle between Light and darkness or you could choose to perceive it as creation and destruction.

There is those who choose to see the light as a loving god, and then see the "darkness" and the hopelessness and despair of it all. In their eyes, some kind of "evil" is in control.

then there is those who choose to see light and darkness for what is actually is, a creative and destructive nature that is within us all. I believe that the fact we are all alive on this plane of existence with the ability to create and destroy, tells us something. There's no praying to a god asking for forgiveness or help. (why would beings with their own ability to create, need a god?) 
There is just the natural cause/reaction force of karma.

There's two sides of the pole, it is a real concept, but we have trouble rationalizing what our instinct tells us. It's how you perceive it, your choice.

God/Satan
Light/Darkness
Positivity/Negativity
Right/Wrong
Creation/Destruction


----------



## DeeTee (Feb 1, 2013)

All of you have a point well taken, I have to admit that I am not articulate enough to argue my point or belief, at the end, that's what it's all abt " Belief " as far as the " Big Man " using the apes as a template isn't it said that we were created in His own image? that being said I doubt that He is an apelike creature, not to be insulting to " The Man ", I'm at a point where I'm on one side of the fence and you on the other and we could argue on 'till the end of time, don't get me wrong I respect your beliefs but until it's proven that we are decendents of apes, say the missing link, which I doubt we will ever find I have a hard time excepting that we are mere results of evolution, our intelegence and creativeness tells me that we are more than just that. my favorate saying is I rather believe He is and find that He is not than believe He is not and find that He is. I'm lost with words my friends.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

DeeTee said:


> All of you have a point well taken, I have to admit that I am not articulate enough to argue my point or belief, at the end, that's what it's all abt " Belief " as far as the " Big Man " using the apes as a template isn't it said that we were created in His own image? that being said I doubt that He is an apelike creature, not to be insulting to " The Man ", I'm at a point where I'm on one side of the fence and you on the other and we could argue on 'till the end of time, don't get me wrong I respect your beliefs but until it's proven that we are decendents of apes, say the missing link, which I doubt we will ever find I have a hard time excepting that we are mere results of evolution, our intelegence and creativeness tells me that we are more than just that. my favorate saying is I rather believe He is and find that He is not than believe He is not and find that He is. I'm lost with words my friends.


Unfortunately there will never be a "missing link" to you. There are tons of species between humans and Lucy. The closer to Lucy(the first ape to walk on two legs) the more ape like they are. What would qualify as a missing link to you? Of course the Bible says we were created in his image but it needs to be edited to god was created in our image cause we wrote the Bible. The just in case argument makes god seem like a naive being. A god that doesn't know if someone trully believes in him with all his heart is not a very wise god. I'm not going to try to convert you or bash on you cause you don't seem like one of those arrogant your going to hell Christians. Let me just end with this... Once you come to the realization that there is no afterlife or god you start living life to the fullest cause you know that this is all you got. I look at everything that has evolved including humans in awe.


----------



## mytwhyt (Feb 1, 2013)

Could it simply be that we humans posses the language gene and no others do? The exchange of information must have been all the advantage we needed to stay on top long enough to evolve. The Neanderthals faded away.. Well not really.. Some people now think we diluted their gene pool to extinction.. Most of us that are of European descent have a little Neanderthal DNA we can call our own.. Those of you that are just finding out now, don't take it to hard..


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

mytwhyt said:


> Could it simply be that we humans posses the language gene and no others do? The exchange of information must have been all the advantage we needed to stay on top long enough to evolve. The Neanderthals faded away.. Well not really.. Some people now think we diluted their gene pool to extinction.. Most of us that are of European descent have a little Neanderthal DNA we can call our own.. Those of you that are just finding out now, don't take it to hard..


 Yes language is a form of intelligence and it had a huge part in us ruling. I read about the two species breeding too which is a huge discovery. Gotta love science


----------



## DeeTee (Feb 1, 2013)

True I'm not one to say you are going to hell, that's not my way nor my agender, I've seen on the discovery channel the finding of lucy and yes it is amazing that this creature walked on to feet and may be the " missing link ", but I must live on believing in an after life and God, but that doesn't stop me from living a full life, I try my best to do so, and I am not one to impose my beliefs on an other, we are all brothers in this life and that's the beauty of it, it was mentioned earlier how this world is full of evil, in the many yrs I've lived on this earth unfortunately I've seen it grow and grow more and more each day, many of those who commit these evil things to me are those who have no beliefs in anything therefore they feel no consequence for their actions. however to be able to sit with all of you my friends and discuss this topic helps us grow more and more and helps us to understand and learn from each other, as I stated in the beginning I see evolution and have no doubt of it, but when it comes to "man" I find it hard to accept that we are just the product of evolution, a mutant gene, we live and die and that's it, why? why bother if that's all there is?......I must now fier up a j and ponder more on this subjuct.....'til then.....


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 1, 2013)

Why bother? What else is there to do?


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 2, 2013)

You don't have to bother. I try to make this world better for my children. That's why I bother.. Your job as an animal is to replicate your genes. That's what every species job is. Our intelligence has just complicated it for us. 
Yes there are people that are bad and atheist and then there are people that kill in the name of their god. Like a suicide bomber that believes he is going to heaven if he dies in the name of god. If he didn't believe he made a terrible job choice lol. Or how about the headache that is Israel.. That's a hatred seeded in religion. Throughout history there have been way more death because of religion. There has been way more hate and prejudice because of religion. The bible says gays are bad and women are second class to men. I won't even get into other religions treatment of them.
I believe religion was an important factor in early man cause it helped shape morals to an extent. I don't believe that we would turn into savage animals if we found out for sure there was no god now. We have evolved emotions now like guilt that keeps most people from doing bad things. Intelligent animals like Killer Whales would be considered evil. Have you ever seen two Killer Whales toy with a Sea Lion by throwing it around in the air to each other before they eat it? There is no point in this behaviour.. You wouldn't say the devil makes them do it. Evil is just a product of intelligence.


----------



## DeeTee (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm afraid I find myself at a loss for words, but the killer whales see only the sea liyons as food, yes the whales have some form of inteligence and comunication but I doubt that they see the lyon as a fellow creature, to them it's just a meal. as far as people being killed in the name of religion, sorry to say you're right but I'm afraid I don't think it's purely for religious reasons, I'm sure there's some form of dominance involed. as far as making the world better for your children why? if there's just life and death, and nothing beyond? we as humans are compaasionate we strive to help others, where does that come from? if we find out that there is no God who cares what we do there's no consiquence to our actions.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 3, 2013)

Because my kids still have to live a full life in this world regardless of the point of it all. How we treat each other goes back to the days where we lived in small tribes where taking care of each other was beneficial to the survival of the tribe and in turn was beneficial to each person. Like I said a species job is to survive so they can pass on their genetics. Early man learned that its easier to kill a large animal and eat for a while as a pack. Someone that did not take care of the tribe would not be considered as a benefit to the tribe and in turn would not get to eat and would most likely be shunned from the tribe and die. This has evolved from the small tribe to the billions we have now. This is seen in small jungle tribes today with no ties to civilization. If a member does something selfish like not sharing food or doing their part they are punished and sometimes killed. These tribes that have no knowledge of god dont have the same morals as us. Killing, if justified, is seen as normal. Killing for no reason is punished by death. Take love of a non family member for example. This is just a theory but why does love not last forever? When I say love I mean love and not being comfortable with someone. Call it puppy love if youd like to. The theory is love was necessary for humans because human babies are hard to keep alive and especially in earlier times. A father and a mother would have had a better shot at raising a baby until that child is self sufficient. Other animals like apes for example are alot easier because they can just hang on to their mothers back and stay in the trees. Now look at love today. Statistically it lasts until the child is older and then stops. Also known as the seven year itch. This might evolve over time to love lasting a life time. There is a book called Moral Minds that talks about the evolution of morals and emotions.. Very cool read if you like to read.


----------



## DeeTee (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm afraid we've come to an impasse my friend, I am no longer able to continue due to the lack of interlectual articulation in my part. I find myself loss for words and unable to continue, however it's been a good run my friend I've enjoyed our discusion and hope in the future we may come across an other subject to disect.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 3, 2013)

DeeTee said:


> I'm afraid we've come to an impasse my friend, I am no longer able to continue due to the lack of interlectual articulation in my part. I find myself loss for words and unable to continue, however it's been a good run my friend I've enjoyed our discusion and hope in the future we may come across an other subject to disect.


Yes we just happen to be on a subject that is my passion and something I have studied a lot about other than growing weed. I'm sure there are subjects that you are learned on that I am not. I wish nothing but the best for you my friend and if you also grow feel free to grace my c99 journal in my sig with you presence


----------



## DeeTee (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you, being as stubon as I am you've given me a good run for my money, I enjoyed this run and in a way sorry we couldn't go on. yes I am a grower and will look into you jornal. adieu my friend.

edit: just checked your grow journal, nice job, great looking plants.


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 6, 2013)

evolution happens in the mind or by a level of consciousness. the spontanious evolution that we have seen in earths history is from a larger consciousness shift or cycle. all matter moves with energy influence


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 6, 2013)

thats why humans are the only species that are the way we are, animals dont strive for perfection like humans can. they dont contemplate creation and being like us. I in no doubt believe the Ets part in our evolution here on earth was a huge contribution


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 6, 2013)

twostarhotel said:


> thats why humans are the only species that are the way we are, animals dont strive for perfection like humans can. they dont contemplate creation and being like us. I in no doubt believe the Ets part in our evolution here on earth was a huge contribution


How did ETs gain consciousness?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ Other ETs sparked their evolution, and so on... Also god...


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 6, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Other ETs sparked their evolution, and so on... Also god...


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 8, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> How did ETs gain consciousness?


Ets didnt gain consciousness but consciousness became the et, or us. conscious beings, consciousness animates the body, just one way of explaining it
people have different words they like to use. but consciousness is not physical and was before any living being, consciousness created all physical matter as we know it. we live in a dream within a dream


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 9, 2013)

twostarhotel said:


> we live in a dream


This is my only supernatural belief. I cannot prove it, but somehow i feel that it is true. But even so, something is just not quite "right" about it... 

Sometimes i get scared that i will go to sleep and stay in the dream and not be able to wake back up, i know it's silly... just another one of those weird feelings.


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 11, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> This is my only supernatural belief. I cannot prove it, but somehow i feel that it is true. But even so, something is just not quite "right" about it...
> 
> Sometimes i get scared that i will go to sleep and stay in the dream and not be able to wake back up, i know it's silly... just another one of those weird feelings.


"down through the centuries, the notion that life is wraped in a dream has been
pervasive theme of philosiphers and poets, so doesnt it make sence that death too would
be wraped in a dream that after death your consciouse life would continue in what 
might be called a dream body. It would be the same dream body you experience in 
your everyday dream life excetp that in the post mortal state you can never again wake up
never again return to your physical body" I got that from the movie a waking life
the physical life is a dream just as is the non physical
your conscious spirit experiences the dream by what senses it has access too
your eyes, hands, ears are all just cesors or antenna to your brain, what goes on in the brain is electrical and can be measured, but is not physical


----------



## Marktell2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

According to an article on the Huffingtonpost, human brain size exploded, more specifically became more dense with neurons, when we started to cook our food. However, even that idea is debated for one obvious reason. Does it not take a brain to cook food? Researchers say that a human would have had to eat 9 times the amount of food if it was not cooked in order to gain the proper nutrients to support our dense brains. 

It's also believed that humanity almost went extinct 70,000 years ago. I am sure during that time, the weaker less intelligent members of the species were easily killed off.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 20, 2013)

Marktell2012 said:


> According to an article on the Huffingtonpost, human brain size exploded, more specifically became more dense with neurons, when we started to cook our food. However, even that idea is debated for one obvious reason. Does it not take a brain to cook food? Researchers say that a human would have had to eat 9 times the amount of food if it was not cooked in order to gain the proper nutrients to support our dense brains.
> 
> It's also believed that humanity almost went extinct 70,000 years ago. I am sure during that time, the weaker less intelligent members of the species were easily killed off.


Seems to be a lot of debate about who first controlled fire. http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/human_evolution/2012/10/who_invented_fire_when_did_people_start_cooking_.html


----------



## twostarhotel (Apr 2, 2013)

Marktell2012 said:


> According to an article on the Huffingtonpost, human brain size exploded, more specifically became more dense with neurons, when we started to cook our food. However, even that idea is debated for one obvious reason. Does it not take a brain to cook food? Researchers say that a human would have had to eat 9 times the amount of food if it was not cooked in order to gain the proper nutrients to support our dense brains.
> 
> It's also believed that humanity almost went extinct 70,000 years ago. I am sure during that time, the weaker less intelligent members of the species were easily killed off.


thats weird cause Ive read about how raw or food cooked under 118 degrees has more nutrients and doesnt dry out like when you cook it, although some foods need to be cooked to a certain extent to make it easier to digest, I guess ill have to look more into this


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 3, 2013)

twostarhotel said:


> thats weird cause Ive read about how raw or food cooked under 118 degrees has more nutrients and doesnt dry out like when you cook it, although some foods need to be cooked to a certain extent to make it easier to digest, I guess ill have to look more into this


The point is the easier to digest part. The digestive tract is a huge resource sink. It requires a lot of energy and space to work. Pre-digesting food by cooking allows for a much smaller, more efficient digestive tract allowing for the energy that is obtained from food to be used in the development of the brain. If you examine the anatomy of modern non-human primates, you find a very large gut which interferes with the ability to walk upright. Although some micro-nutrients may be lost in cooking, the main ones, the ones that are sources of energy, i.e. protein, fats and carbohydrates are not lost in any significant quantity.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?
> 
> Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


Because at some point we humans started telling stories like the ones in the Bible, telling our children that they are magically "ordained by god" over the rest of the planets creatures... We are basically frozen in time until we sack the Vatican (Rome) Buckingham palace (British Empire) and distribute the wealth among the nations of the world, and take down their policies to create our own.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2013)

twostarhotel said:


> thats weird cause Ive read about how raw or food cooked under 118 degrees has more nutrients and doesnt dry out like when you cook it, although some foods need to be cooked to a certain extent to make it easier to digest, I guess ill have to look more into this


Also, keep in mind that some foods (i.e. meats and poultry) are cooked at higher temperatures (165-185) to kill potentially deadly bacteria and retro-viruses like salmonella and E. Coli...


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 4, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?
> 
> Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS5qREISS-Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgvqZixAzm4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78E4EHjo-YU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe6DN1OoxjE


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 4, 2013)

Dalek Supreme said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS5qREISS-Q
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgvqZixAzm4
> 
> ...


Please don't link to cranks like Lloyd Pye on a serious discussion about evolution and genetics. As soon as Pye can produce what we have been asking from the IDers for decades - actual predictions that his hypothesis is able to make - people need to stop giving him attention. All we have are claims and attacks on common ancestry, which has been supported by multiple lines of evidence. These people need to realize that even if he could somehow prove Darwinian evolution wrong, it doesn't make their pet theory automatically correct. Yet a Nobel Prize is waiting for him as soon as he can produce anything more than accusations and assertions.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 4, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Please don't link to cranks like Lloyd Pye on a serious discussion about evolution and genetics. As soon as Pye can produce what we have been asking from the IDers for decades - actual predictions that his hypothesis is able to make - people need to stop giving him attention. All we have are claims and attacks on common ancestry, which has been supported by multiple lines of evidence. These people need to realize that even if he could somehow prove Darwinian evolution wrong, it doesn't make their pet theory automatically correct. Yet a Nobel Prize is waiting for him as soon as he can produce anything more than accusations and assertions.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-4sI34aIZ0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vw2CrY9Igs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jixnM7S9tLw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q5AxoWqCPk

Alfred Nobel is turning in his grave.The Nobel peace prize is just warm fuzzy feel good light in the loafers joke....


http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/laureates/


Wake up.......We are being lied too.......


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 5, 2013)

Dalek Supreme said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-4sI34aIZ0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vw2CrY9Igs
> 
> ...


Whatever it is youre talking about must not be that crucial if all you care to do is spam the thread with a bunch of links and offer no explanation.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 5, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> Whatever it is youre talking about must not be that crucial if all you care to do is spam the thread with a bunch of links and offer no explanation.


The wise listens.

The fool runs there mouth.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Apr 5, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?
> 
> Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


Wait ... let me get a blue dot and THEN ask me that question!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 5, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?
> 
> Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


...if you're an avid reader of this forum then you must know that it was cause they went to church


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 8, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Likes apes eventually mutated to human, why didn't other species at the time take such a big leap as we did?
> 
> Does anybody know the answer? I tried googling it and yahoo answers isn't cutting it, ever. So help me out on this one.


Very simple, We ate the sumbitches. LOL


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

Gods, aliens, godly aliens, psychedelics, and probably way over a hundred thousand years of man kinds history being wiped out due to cataclysmic events, which would explain why it seems like our brains evolved in such a short time. Now excuse me, I gotta go on a moose ride to the crazy train or else I'll miss it!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 8, 2013)

I really think we are castaways.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I really think we are castaways.


As in some alien sent our DNA out in the universe or something like that?


----------



## ManWithTheHex (Apr 9, 2013)

If I don't remember completely wrong there was other one other specie that evolved with intelligence like we did. Heard of the neanderthal? Of course we killed them all pretty soon, but you know. 
The most important key to our intelligence is actually our vocal chords. It made us being able to form a language and better communication with each other. That's what made us become intelligent, not being limited to the thoughts of only yourself. 
Don't take my word for it, but that's how it is from my understanding.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll tell you how...really big fallen angels had sex with the upright creature women that lived at that time. They weren't supposed to but they couldn't help it. They were very big and very smart and could have sex with the girl beast of their choice. These beasts were not intelligent but were still family oriented and could love and feel. So their super human angel gene mixed with the beast gene and after a billion years of evolution wallah, here we are.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok, here... 
*It's too much to explain it all, but if you REALLY want to know how evolution works*.. there is a great video series on Youtube. Just search for "*Dawkins Christmas Lectures*". 
I wish I had seen them when I was a kid. Evolution makes perfect sense to those that understand how it actually works. Many people haven't had it explained to them correctly. 

Any as to why other species didn't evolve like we did, it's because evolution isn't a scheduled structured organized upward thing. Our ancestors got VERY lucky and had a very very slight mutation that allowed them to pass one their genes more successfully that others that didn't have that mutation. Evolution usually happens fairly laterally and not upward. Look at Blue Jays, Cardinals, Doves, etc. None are "better" than the others, but they have all evolved from a common ancestor into different and distinct species.

Here is a link for those that actually want to know about evolution. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8xFaNGzgTQ&list=PLBD8AF69ABF37D945
Feel free to skip ahead, but he starts at the very basics and works up, so you really don't want to miss any of it.


----------



## Genesisgrower (Apr 12, 2013)

Marktell2012 said:


> According to an article on the Huffingtonpost, human brain size exploded, more specifically became more dense with neurons, when we started to cook our food. However, even that idea is debated for one obvious reason. Does it not take a brain to cook food? Researchers say that a human would have had to eat 9 times the amount of food if it was not cooked in order to gain the proper nutrients to support our dense brains.
> 
> It's also believed that humanity almost went extinct 70,000 years ago. I am sure during that time, the weaker less intelligent members of the species were easily killed off.


Pretty sure eating organic fruit and veggies trump steaks.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Apr 12, 2013)

Aww come on... don't let me kill this thread too. Somebody post something.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Aww come on... don't let me kill this thread too. Somebody post something.


I *must *know. Do bad cats go to doggie heaven? 



Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I'll tell you how...really big fallen angels had sex with the upright creature women that lived at that time. They weren't supposed to but they couldn't help it. They were very big and very smart and could have sex with the girl beast of their choice. These beasts were not intelligent but were still family oriented and could love and feel. So their super human angel gene mixed with the beast gene and after a billion years of evolution wallah, here we are.


"got into their genes"? ~unhinged cackle~ cn


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 13, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Aww come on... don't let me kill this thread too. Somebody post something.


Did you know that the concept of the Holy Trinity was adapted by theologians in the 175-250 c.e. to convert Pagans from the Osiris trinity of ancient Egypt?These Pagans at the time would be familiar with the Egyption mythos,and it had to be used in a new light to convert them.

Father=Osiris 
Mother=Isis
Son=Horus 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osiris_myth (Osiris resurrection mythos)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinity

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Ghost

Osiris Isis Horus Holy Triad (Tools of Trinity Conversion) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH_xD9cMDzA


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2013)

I've posted this in other threads, but it's worth posting it again. There's a great three part Nova series entitled 'Becoming Human' that's fast paced and full of cool CGI. The series attempts to answer the OP's question of why humans evolved intellectually beyond other life forms. I just found this great YT video that has all three full episodes together. I highly suggest anyone who wants to know more about human evolution watch this series, it's totally worth the 2 1/2 hours. Just watch the first 2 minute intro and you'll be hooked...


<br>[video=youtube;qc3QIk__aJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc3QIk__aJw[/video]


----------

